# How and where can I get this done?



## wxnut (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to get a book made of prints. Like what I see some couples have of wedding pictures. Do I put together the pages in photoshop and send the files out to someplace that binds it into a book?  How do you pro wedding photogs do this (if you do?)

Thanks,
Doug Raflik


----------



## JIP (Feb 28, 2008)

It all depends on the lab you use.  Some labs will go so far as provide software for you to lay out your pages while others leave you to do it on your own.  One lab to start with might be Mpix http://www.mpix.com/ but there are many many others.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 28, 2008)

Some will do all the design work for you, but it costs more.  Typically you get the layout specs or download a template and lay it out yourself.

Here are some of the companies I've looked into for albums...
https://asukabook.com/
http://www.finaoonline.com
http://www.graphistudio.com
http://www.artleather.com/
http://www.tap-usa.com/
http://www.collages.net


----------



## Brent17 (Feb 28, 2008)

It all depends on how much you want to spend.  Pictobook makes an incredible album, but they are extremely expensive.  I have gotten a few albums from Nations Photo Lab.  www.nationsphotolab.com, and have found them to be of very high quality and less expensive than almost all other flushmount albums.  You can use their templates in ROES or design templates in PS and drag them in.  I was actually able to get a promo code for my first album that also made it 50% off.


----------



## wxnut (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you for your help. Graphistudios web site caught my eye, and they are going to be sending me some more info.

Doug Raflik


----------

